# Show leads: for kids



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

For kids,I would use,the 4ft,5/8 wide,leather leash!.
I found that,with my kids,it's the easiest length.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Any source recommendations?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Source recommendations for leather or others... I went to cherrybrook and tried to get 3 different things that were all out of stock. What other online retailers have several different products?


----------

